# Amazon Flex Portland



## MacDriver

On-boarded for Portland, OR over 2 weeks ago and finally have 1st block scheduled! Its just one 4 hour block in the entire week, but am looking forward to it!


----------



## askmisty

MacDriver said:


> On-boarded for Portland, OR over 2 weeks ago and finally have 1st block scheduled! Its just one 4 hour block in the entire week, but am looking forward to it!


I filled out a app for amazon flex, asked to fill out a survey and invited to an introductory session. I don't have a phone number to join tomorrow morning does anyone know how to join the amazon flex session? I have not received any other emails or phone calls from them.


----------



## MacDriver

askmisty said:


> I filled out a app for amazon flex, asked to fill out a survey and invited to an introductory session. I don't have a phone number to join tomorrow morning does anyone know how to join the amazon flex session? I have not received any other emails or phone calls from them.


If you were invited to the introductory section, and they have told you it is at a set time tomorrow, the instructions should be in that email invite such as a custom web link to join the session. If your computer has suitable sound, its not necessary to also call in.


----------



## Tony Neo

Hi was wondering is it possible to do just 2 hours? Or 4 hours is minimum required?


----------



## MacDriver

Tony Neo said:


> Hi was wondering is it possible to do just 2 hours? Or 4 hours is minimum required?


Appears to be 4 hours delivering .com orders. Some cities have 2 hours delivering Prime Now orders. Some cities may have both. I didnt see a way of selecting which service during sign-up. You get what they need at the time of on-boarding.


----------



## Tony Neo

Do you guys just use Amazon's GPS navigation or you use google/waze? If you decide to use google/waze, do you just go back to amazon's gps and hit start and arrive all at the same time after you got there?


----------



## Lout

Did my webinar today when I was told that Portland was not one of the cities they currently need drivers in. Anyone had that happen before and if so how long was it before they notified you that you'd be needed. Feeling a little annoyed I had to wait until the end to find out.


----------



## monkeemama17

I just got approved for flex here in Portland and I was wondering what the warehouse address is so I can see how far it is. If you are not able to add it to the forum, feel free to PM me. Thanks.


----------



## monkeemama17

I found out the address after I had scheduled my first block for tomorrow. It doesn't look that bad for distance. Only 14 miles. At least it is not 50.


----------



## Tony Neo

monkeemama17 said:


> I found out the address after I had scheduled my first block for tomorrow. It doesn't look that bad for distance. Only 14 miles. At least it is not 50.


Were you able to see the open blocks first time you login into the app or you waited for certain time to login?


----------



## monkeemama17

I was just checking it every once in a while and it populated a block for tomorrow so if grabbed it.


----------



## UTX1

monkeemama17 said:


> I was just checking it every once in a while and it populated a block for tomorrow so if grabbed it.


Good going, Monkeemama . Pretty soon you'll have the hang of it.
It is certainly not the worst work you'll ever do. Many enjoy cruising around
and dropping off packages to other people. Different gig than Uber/Lyft.

Now get out there and make some $ for those monkeebabies !


----------



## monkeemama17

UTX1 said:


> Good going, Monkeemama . Pretty soon you'll have the hang of it.
> It is certainly not the worst work you'll ever do. Many enjoy cruising around
> and dropping off packages to other people. Different gig than Uber/Lyft.
> 
> Now get out there and make some $ for those monkeebabies !


 

I hope so. I like driving and I don't have to worry about people who don't know where they are going and giving me bad directions. That has happened twice doing Uber.


----------



## nighthawk398

monkeemama17 said:


> I hope so. I like driving and I don't have to worry about people who don't know where they are going and giving me bad directions. That has happened twice doing Uber.


and you can listen to what music or talk stations you like


----------



## UTX1

monkeemama17 said:


> I hope so. I like driving and I don't have to worry about people who don't know where they are going and giving me bad directions.
> That has happened twice doing Uber.


Would like to mention this one thing, though...
The Amazon Delivery App (rabbit) has a reputation for giving bad directions
and not knowing where it's going as well, just like a drunk passenger. 

If it appears the app is taking you way off in the wrong direction, stop for a moment.
Double check with google maps or another GPS tool before wasting time and gas.
Most of the time you'll be sync'd up so don't worry. Every now and again however,
you'll need to think first before you proceed. I wish you well.


----------



## monkeemama17

Got done with my first block two hours early. I only had 17 packages. The warehouse employees are very nice and helpful. Unfortunately, I accidentally left my keys in the ignition so it ran down my battery. One of the other IC's was kind enough to give me a jump. Everything else went well. Let's see if I can pick up anymore hours.


----------



## Lout

Submitted my background check Monday, hope it goes through quickly. 

This process has been frustrating because i received two different emails asking me to do on-boarding again. Then suddenly Monday i can finally select portland and submit tax info etc.


----------



## Kitkat

UTX1 said:


> Good going, Monkeemama . Pretty soon you'll have the hang of it.
> It is certainly not the worst work you'll ever do. Many enjoy cruising around
> and dropping off packages to other people. Different gig than Uber/Lyft.
> 
> Now get out there and make some $ for those monkeebabies !


I was wondering is there away to get more scheduled blocks or more then one a day?


----------



## Peter Shore

I started last week and have only had 1 block shift. I am checking every night at midnight (also periodically throughout the day) and nothing. I don't know if there is a better way to check for blocks? I think they are over saturated with workers?!?!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Peter Shore said:


> I started last week and have only had 1 block shift. I am checking every night at midnight (also periodically throughout the day) and nothing. I don't know if there is a better way to check for blocks? I think they are over saturated with workers?!?!


 I believe that you need to check at 10pm. I know, a lot of conflicting info out there and it even says 12am midnight in the app. But it's 10pm YOUR local time.
Also note, "grabbing" blocks at that time is very difficult, of course depending on the area you're working. So, don't get too excited about it. It typically take about 2-3 seconds and all blocks are gone. I have yet to grab a block at the 10pm release. When I want a block I simply get up in the morning, open the app and keep it open until I get a block. It's a little game you have to figure out how to play if you want consistent blocks.

I just started doing this last week in Miami area. Have gotten 4 blocks my first week.


----------



## catpeople

monkeemama17 said:


> I just got approved for flex here in Portland and I was wondering what the warehouse address is so I can see how far it is. If you are not able to add it to the forum, feel free to PM me. Thanks.


where did you find the address I have been trying to find where they post it, I just sign up last week, and still can't figure it out. help please.


----------



## monkeemama17

catpeople said:


> where did you find the address I have been trying to find where they post it, I just sign up last week, and still can't figure it out. help please.


When you get a block on your schedule either by getting one automatically assigned or checking in every night at 10PM, it will give you the address. It is in the Industrial Area.


----------



## catpeople

thank you


----------



## Cassia Thompson

Been waiting for my webinar invite for several weeks now. Any suggestions?


----------



## MacDriver

Cassia Thompson said:


> Been waiting for my webinar invite for several weeks now. Any suggestions?


Patience. It may take awhile. Portland already has onboarded alot of drivers and blocks are usually taken within 1 second. With the Christmas season in a few months, perhaps there will be more opportunities...


----------



## MacDriver

Portland started out as delivering to NW Portland. Then it changed to Beaverton. Then Tigard. Then Hillsboro for the last 2 months. Then Vancouver, WA for the last 2 weeks. Since the white van contracting companies have priority, it seems that their area keeps changing too, perhaps something to do with their contracts.


----------



## mccd37

Anyone picking up blocks today? They increased the rate of a 3 hour block to $69.


----------



## mccd37

Is Prime Now delivery available in Portland?


----------



## MacDriver

mccd37 said:


> Anyone picking up blocks today? They increased the rate of a 3 hour block to $69.


Possibly due to pending snow/sleet/ice storm. Snow is not a problem, but if the streets turn into a skating rink, is it worth the risk?

You could put chains on for the ice, but then the 3 hour route could take 5 or 6 hours?


----------



## MacDriver

mccd37 said:


> Is Prime Now delivery available in Portland?


Yes. Is been around longer than Amazon.com deliveries. I havnt done it, but have met others who have.


----------



## mccd37

So I'm guessing it's assigned randomly to drivers. My neighbor signed up and has only received Prime Now offers. Lucky bastards


----------



## mccd37

I was lucky enough to get a 3 hour block that started at 9:30 AM. They routed me to Vancouver which had no ice and a few flurries. When I crossed the bridge to Portland I was in the middle of a blizzard.

You could put chains on for the ice, but then the 3 hour route could take 5 or 6 hours?[/QUOTE]


----------

